# Rarities



## Explorer-8 (Jan 18, 2007)

Somebody mentioned on another thread about discovering rarities. 

I would like to discover rarities if I could enjoy them in the same way as I enjoy music by Shostakovich; Mahler; Bruckner; Orff; Gershwin; Stravinsky and Britten. So far, I have found it very difficult to find other composers up to their level. 

I once heard John Joubert's Apartheid Symphony (his second), on the radio, in the early 1970s, but it has never been released on either vinyl or CD. It was very aggressive and I enjoyed it at the time. I would like to hear it again. 

I once heard two tracks from Eleni Karaindrou's "Elegy of the Uprooting" which I liked although they were a bit short, but I see that all the other tracks are short too and so there isn't much to really get my teeth into. They needed to be short because they didn't develop much from the main theme. It reminded me of Carl Orff's School Work which I like and which needs to be short tracks because of the type of music that it is.

I have got Alexander Zemlinsky's "Six Songs to poems by Maeterlinck" which could be a rarity. It is on the DG label with two of Mahler's song cycles.


----------

